# Question about Schnittke's Symphonies



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been listening to Nos 2 and 3 and occasionally there will be a sound that sounds very electronic, I'd almost say like an electric guitar, though I am sure it's some fancy orchestration of his that just sounds it. Are those electric guitars I hear or just some combination of sounds that sound electronic when they're not?


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

The Wikipedia entry on the second symphony includes "a guitar and a bass guitar" as well as "an extensive range of percussion instruments, piano, harpsichord, organ, celesta, two harps" in its instrumentation.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphony_No._2_(Schnittke)

Very useful, Wikipedia. Tells you all sorts of things.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Manok said:


> I've been listening to Nos 2 and 3 and occasionally there will be a sound that sounds very electronic, I'd almost say like an electric guitar, though I am sure it's some fancy orchestration of his that just sounds it. Are those electric guitars I hear or just some combination of sounds that sound electronic when they're not?


It's quite possible. He uses an electric guitar in his 2nd concerto grosso. Best not to put anything past Schnittke


----------

